# Annual Pass Discount for DVC Owners?



## Sattva (Feb 13, 2014)

We were thinking of buying the smallest DVC points contract possible.

One of the relevant perks for us would be the discount on annual passes. There are others as we are in FL a lot, but this is the one I am unclear about.

Can anyone tell me how much that discount is?

Thanks,
Carolyn


----------



## Myxdvz (Feb 13, 2014)

This is the regular DVC discount on tickets and passes:  





Sometimes, they have extra special offers, like last years $399 PAP.  This year, the PAP special offer is $484, if bought before April 30, 2014.


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 13, 2014)

Your numbers aren't quite right. I just bought a Premium pass for WDW. The offer for now till the end of April is $ 484 (plus tax), a savings of $245. So, you can see, a significant offer. I did not see anything special on a renewal, other than that you could buy at the $484 price and tack it on to your current pass. You can buy up to 6 passes per DVC member.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 13, 2014)

When do I have to activate the $484 pass if I buy it by 4/30/14?  My current one won't expire till august 4.  thanks


----------



## Sattva (Feb 13, 2014)

I did see on the site that a renewal could be bought at anytime and would just extend the current deadline for a year.

HTH!
Carolyn


----------



## Myxdvz (Feb 14, 2014)

stanleyu said:


> Your numbers aren't quite right. I just bought a Premium pass for WDW. The offer for now till the end of April is $ 484 (plus tax), a savings of $245. So, you can see, a significant offer. I did not see anything special on a renewal, other than that you could buy at the $484 price and tack it on to your current pass. You can buy up to 6 passes per DVC member.



The numbers are exactly right.  The reason you got $484 is because it's a special offer, which I did mention below the diagram.  Those are special offers though.  The image are the regular discounts.

If you buy on May 1, then the original discount pricing applies.



lily28 said:


> When do I have to activate the $484 pass if I buy it by 4/30/14?  My current one won't expire till august 4.  thanks




I actually have this question as well.  My current PAP (bought during the $399 special), expires in June.  I will ask once we get there in March.  I am hoping someone else has asked and have an answer to this question.  With the old PAP specials, you have until 12/31 to activate the passes.


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 14, 2014)

If you are currently a DVC member you can go out to their site and log in. Go to the Membership Magic tab and select Special Offers. There you will see the annual pass offers. If you read through it you will see where it says you can add on to your current annual pass and it will be effective when you old one expires.

Also, as far as new passes go, when I ordered mine it said I could by up to six passes and that they would be activated at the gate when I arrived. So I could buyt now and activate later (in my case, in May).


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 14, 2014)

It tells somewhere how long you have to activate the promotional $484 PAP, but from memory I think you have about a year.

Just for reference: Regular AP vouchers (including DVC discounted ones) don't expire.  It's just these promotional offers that have a limited time to activate them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 14, 2014)

The annual pass for Disneyland is $70 off as a DVC member.  So $429. 

We are going to Disneyland early March for a sister trip, and we were doing the math on the pass.  

I realized that we were going to pay $250 for a 4-day pass with no park-hopping privileges, $35 more for park hopping.  So $285 for 4 days.  We would just need to visit one more time in the next year to cover the cost of the pass.  Sounds nuts, but we are going to get the AP for Disneyland.  We will probably just do one more trip over a long weekend after this one.  Points for air, Peacock Suites, Grayline to/ from the airport, and ART to get around.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 14, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Sounds nuts, but we are going to get the AP for Disneyland.


We're all nuts here.  

We had about a one-week period of time last year where we had active annual passes for Disneyland, Disney World, and Disneyland Paris.


----------



## stoler527 (Feb 16, 2014)

Disneyland has several levels of APs. Only the most expensive includes parking which is $16 per day. 

The special discount is on the Deluxe which has blackout days and doesn't include parking. Not exactly deluxe benefits. 

We are going to be spending some time in SoCal and thought about getting APs.

We couldn't get the Premier pass because of its narrow buying restrictions.

Resident passes are the cheapest if you qualify. We don't. 

We decided to go with the Deluxe, but to buy one person the most expensive pass at full price. This will get free parking and higher AP discounts for everyone.

We were at DL in January and the regular park tickets were very pricey. We didn't get park hopping to add to the cost. I think that APs are the way to go for CA.


----------



## stoler527 (Feb 16, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The annual pass for Disneyland is $70 off as a DVC member.  So $429.
> Sounds nuts, but we are going to get the AP for Disneyland.  We will probably just do one more trip over a long weekend after this.



Check the blackout dates. Lots of weekends are blacked out on the Deluxe pass.

If you use your points at the VGC you will get to park there for free.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 16, 2014)

lily28 said:


> When do I have to activate the $484 pass if I buy it by 4/30/14?  My current one won't expire till august 4.  thanks



Activate by January 31, 2015


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2014)

Crafty527 said:


> Check the blackout dates. Lots of weekends are blacked out on the Deluxe pass.
> 
> If you use your points at the VGC you will get to park there for free.



We would never go to Disneyland in the summer, over spring break, or holidays.  It's too crazy to enjoy anything.  Rick doesn't like crowds.  We did it when the kids were young, and it takes away the fun.  

I checked the blackout dates and was actually surprised at how few there are, so none during times we would go.  I am pretty excited about a possible trip Sun-Thurs in early December.  We have never been to Disneyland then.  My step-dad will go with us because he hasn't been to Disneyland for at least 30 years.

Thanks to Denise M. for her wonderful advice, we take Grayline to Peacock Suites, then buy the ART passes from the kiosk in front of Peacock Suites.  $20 for 5-day pass to get around.  We pay a total of $140 for all transportation for 5 days.  Would I like to have a car?  Yes, I definitely would to go beyond the Anaheim area, but it's not necessary to have one, and it's easy to get around in Anaheim this way.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.mousesavers.com/sources-for-discounts-on-walt-disney-world-tickets/#dvc

*From the Mousesavers website:*

New!Limited-time DVC Annual Pass Discounts

For a limited time, DVC members can get extra discounts on Premium Annual Passes and Premier Passports. Passes must be purchased by 4/30/14.

Premium Annual Pass: $515.46 for all ages, including tax ($260.93 less than the regular price, $106.50 less than the standard DVC discounted price). This pass can be purchased online via the DVC member website, over the phone from DVC Member Services, or at a Walt Disney World Guest Relations window. If you don’t need the pass right away (for example, because you already have a valid pass, or won’t be traveling to Walt Disney World before 4/30/14), you can wait until 1/31/15 to activate it. Passes must be activated in person. All passholders must be present at activation and all persons 18 or older must have valid ID.
Premier Passport: $876.59 for all ages, including tax ($134.23 less than the regular price; there is no standard DVC discount on this pass). This pass must be purchased in person at a Walt Disney World Guest Relations window or at a Disneyland Resort ticket booth. It will be active starting on the date of purchase; you can’t buy it in advance and activate it later. All passholders must be present at purchase and all persons 18 or older must have valid ID.
The discount is valid for members of the DVC member’s immediate household only. There is a limit of 8 passes per household.

Regular DVC Annual Pass Discounts

DVC members qualify for significant discounts on Annual and Premium Annual Passes.

Annual Pass: $494.16 for all ages, including tax.
Annual Pass Renewal: $419.61 for all ages, including tax.
Premium Annual Pass: $621.96 for all ages, including tax.
Premium Annual Pass Renewal: $526.11 for all ages, including tax.
The discount is valid for members of the DVC member’s immediate household only.

DVC members can call Member Services or log into the DVC members’ website to order the discounted passes.


----------



## stoler527 (Feb 16, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I checked the blackout dates and was actually surprised at how few there are, so none during times we would go.  I am pretty excited about a possible trip Sun-Thurs in early December.  We have never been to Disneyland then.  My step-dad will go with us because he hasn't been to Disneyland for at least 30 years.
> 
> :



I am glad that the blackout dates will not interfere with your trips. A couple of them overlapped with our plans.

We were there one day in January when the Christmas stuff was still up. We enjoyed the Nightmare before Christmas theming on the Haunted mansion and Carsland had some really nice theming. Early December should be a fun time to visit DL.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 17, 2014)

If you want parking at Disneyland, you can ADD parking to a Deluxe for $139.  That might be cheaper than buying a more expensive pass.

We bought a Deluxe a few years ago, and were able to work around the blockout days pretty easily.  Some of the blockout days were on our first trip, so instead of starting with a Deluxe, we started with a 3 day pass (as part of a CityPass), then upgraded to a 6 day pass (to cover that trip), then upgraded to a Deluxe.  On our future trips, I think only one day was blocked out, and we went to Knotts Berry Farm that day.


----------



## stoler527 (Feb 17, 2014)

Can you add the parking to the discounted DVC deluxe passes? Do you add it on when you are purchasing?

It would be a lot cheaper than buying the more expensive pass. Also, with that pass you are paying for days at the parks that only one person can go. The rest of the family will have blackout dates.


----------

